# YT Tues 2.0 DH LTD 2013 preorder list



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thought this looked awesome value.....anybody else preordered today?
Be interesting to see if they can hold ship date of March 2013. Fingers crossed.

Tues Downhill Limited 2.0 -20121200


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Unfortunately, YT does not ship to North America, otherwise many people, including myself, would have jumped on the deal.

Eric


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

They are poised to put every bike company out of business if all their bikes come so well spec'd and priced


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Its a shame they cant ship to America as thats a massive market they are missing out on. Is it a shipping logistics issue or is it to do with any patents etc?
If they continue to offer bikes of this spec and at this price point then its going to be hard for big guys like Specialized, Trek etc to keep justifying 2-3x the price for essentially the same bike. There may be differences in suspension performance etc but its a rich than man that would spend several thousands on that difference alone.

Based on Uk retail prices I worked it out what it would cost to buy components as follows:-

BOS Idylle RaRe Air suspension fork £1600 
BOS Stoy shock RaRe £560
E13 LG1 + hub wheelset with carbon and scandium rim £1000
E13 LG1R Downhill crank £260
chain guide £130
Sram XO rear derailleur and shifter £270 (£180 + £90) 
Avid XO Trail £440
Renthal stem and handlebars £150 (£60 + £90)
Minion DH tyres £80 (2*£40)
SDG Fly & I-beam post £115 (£70 + £45)
E13 pedals £120
SRAM chain £30
grips £10

total at UK retail approx circa £4765 (todays exchange rate $7700)...and that doesnt include the frame. Currently being sold at 3000eur or $3900.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Ridiculous value for money. And in regards to the actual performance of the frame/suspension, Dirt reviewed it and was highly impressed saying that it is a very capable World Cup level race frame. Would love to have a go on one


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

vikingboy,

When I inquired about purchasing a bike from them in the summer, I was told that they do not ship to North America because DHL does not want to handle the large boxes anymore for overseas freight. I do not think it was an issue with patent laws because they had shipped a bike the previous year to a rider in Montreal.

Eric


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

looks like it's all sold out.

am i wrong to think that the TUES should have come out on a tuesday?


----------

